

Birth of baby captured on Google Street view - tankenmate
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/8156048/Birth-of-baby-captured-on-Google-Street-View.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1936828>

Also, a BBC report about recent events in Germany concerning Google StreetView
says the veracity is disputed:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/techology-11827862>

